# First Time Turkey Hunting, First Time Hunting Public Land



## Lainford Express (Mar 17, 2015)

So, let me be clear, I am not asking where your favorite honey hole is, or which WMAs have the most suicidal turkeys and least hunting pressure.

I'm a darn yankee that moved down here from Ohio about a year ago.  After driving home to do all my hunting in Ohio last year, I've decided to give the public land here in Georgia a shot.  I've never hunted turkeys or public land before, and my primary goals are to not get shot and to avoid doing something stupid or rude.  I live between Villa Rica and Temple and am planning on hunting Paulding Forest and Sheffield, as they're closest to me, at least to start out.

From what I've read, I should expect to find all the WMA roads (the dotted roads on the WMA topo maps) to be locked, right?  My plan is park at the start of one these, hopefully finding one without anybody already parked there, then walk in a mile or so before wandering couple hundred yards off the road when I find an area that feels good.

When I'm up and moving about, I plan on wearing a hunter orange hat that I can stow out of sight when I'm actually on stand and calling.  I plan on wearing at least when I'm walking out for the day.

I do have a few questions:

1) Some of the WMAs (say, Sheffield) have very few roads or even WMA roads for access, do people really feel that if they're parked there, you should move along?  I mean, Sheffield has nearly 5,000 acres but like two roads, so there are people that think only two people should hunt there at a time?

2) Should I somehow manage to bag a bird, what kind of precautions should I take when hiking it out? Should I at least have a trash bag to put it in to hide the head and feathers so somebody doesn't think I'm a turkey and send a couple loads of shot my way?

I guess that's all I have for now.  If you have any just general public land tips, I'm all ears.  Alternatively, if somebody wants a hunting buddy, or if you're a similarly new guy that just wants some company, I'd be more than happy to meet up and hunt together.  At the very least, we could park at the same road and agree to hunt opposite sides of it; maybe with two trucks already there, some of the others will pass us by, haha.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 17, 2015)

You have nothing to worry about. The people fhat post stories of almost getting shot are totally ridiculous and I can assure you that they havent hunted wmas much. 

Ive spent thousands upon thousands of hours on the most heavily hunted of wmas and never felt a need to worry for my safety. 

Ive felt that need on several leases. 

The statistics dont lie.


----------



## Riverrat84 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> You have nothing to worry about. The people fhat post stories of almost getting shot are totally ridiculous and I can assure you that they havent hunted wmas much.
> 
> Ive spent thousands upon thousands of hours on the most heavily hunted of wmas and never felt a need to worry for my safety.
> 
> ...



Just curious, but if your leases that you speak of are so dangerous and receive so much more presure than public land then why would you pay to lease it when you could hunt these easy Wma birds for $19?  Just curious?


As far as the OP pretty much what timber say. Be respectful and safe. If at all possible spend some time there before Saturday. A lot of public land is nuts opening day/week.


----------



## Lainford Express (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the responses!  I'm hoping to get out there Thursday and/or Friday after work to have a look.  If nothing else to make it a little easier to walk out in the dark when I'm actually hunting.

Regarding opening weekend, I'm undecided if I'll even bother going out Saturday or Sunday.  I figure, I don't really know what I'm doing, maybe let some of the temporarily gung-ho types get it out of their system.  Then again, if I got nothing better to do...


----------



## Lainford Express (Mar 18, 2015)

Also, I ordered a box call and a pot call from Bass Pro Shops, and they arrived the other day.  For the box call, I ordered a Lynch's Fool Proof Turkey Call Model No. 101F, but while the package they sent said "Fool Proof 101F" the call itself is etched "World Champion Turkey Call Model No. 102F".  Oh well.

It has four rubber bands on it, each connected to little eyelets from the side of the box to the lid.  I suppose they are to meant make it easier to get the right pressure?  Or are they just to hold the lid closed when not in use?

I fooled around with it for awhile and was really struggling to match the sounds on the NWTF website recordings.  That is, before I decided to try it after disconnecting the rubber bands, and man, way easier!  Purring still sounds wonky, but I guess I'll keep after it.  I'm also having a little trouble making my clucks and cutts not sounds like the exact same thing.

The pot call... I'm trying to remember... I think Knight & Hale Sweet Hen or something like that.  I can't hardly get it to even make a sound.  I suppose I'll just stick with the box call.

I've read about having to condition the call with chalk... is this something you do in the field while hunting?  Or the night before every time you go hunting?  Once for the season?  Also, any tips on what to do in the rain?  It sounds like it really shouldn't be allowed to get wet.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 18, 2015)

*first time turkey hunting, first time hunting public land*

Godspeed

s&r


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea you got a model 102. Not remotely the same. It's two sided and the rubber band are so you can shake back and forth to make a gobble. Don't do this on public land. You want to get the model 101. Single sided. I've had mine for better than 15 yrs. it's killed more turkeys than any other call. So I've been told although I haven't figured out how to load it. Good luck and be safe


----------



## K.E.B. (Mar 18, 2015)

Early in the season the week days are your best best if you can get out there then, later in the year you should have less company all together. the further your willing to get from any road the better your chances.


----------



## Lainford Express (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, I work 7:30-4:00, so one thing I was considering was maybe going weekday evenings, maybe 6:00 to dark (gotta take some time to go let the dog out).  I figure that ought to at least be worth it to do a little scouting.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 18, 2015)

I wouldn't worry so much about getting hurt hunting Turkey on a WMA. If turkey hunting had as many hunters as deer, and you could use I rifle then I would be worried. I think you'll be fine. Make sure you scout before you go.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Mar 18, 2015)

You shouldn't need a orange hat i never have over the last 20 years but i almost was shot last year,praise the LORD for my ANGELS


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Good idea to wear an orange hat or vest if leaving with a bird.  Also not a bad idea to use the little 10 inch orange square that comes with a lot of vests to put just above where you are sitting when calling on a WMA.  I suppose be extra alert is always good advice !


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 18, 2015)

God's speed!!!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Mar 18, 2015)

Riverrat84 said:


> Just curious, but if your leases that you speak of are so dangerous and receive so much more presure than public land then why would you pay to lease it when you could hunt these easy Wma birds for $19?  Just curious?
> 
> 
> As far as the OP pretty much what timber say. Be respectful and safe. If at all possible spend some time there before Saturday. A lot of public land is nuts opening day/week.




Some leases, Im no longer a member of. 

The other two are because my best friends in the world are all members and the other is because I live in north atlanta.


----------



## horny1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hammer Spank said:


> You have nothing to worry about. The people fhat post stories of almost getting shot are totally ridiculous and I can assure you that they havent hunted wmas much.
> 
> Ive spent thousands upon thousands of hours on the most heavily hunted of wmas and never felt a need to worry for my safety.
> 
> ...


Either you're years upon years old.. or have a steady income from the lottery. Lots upon lots of hours.


----------



## horny1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've had crosshairs on me at dilane, also watched a guy take a dump against a pine tree after he shot a doe on a level road shooting right at a gate with 5 or 6 vehicles . This all in the same hunt. That's whats ridiculous.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2015)

Lainford Express said:


> So, let me be clear, I am not asking where your favorite honey hole is, or which WMAs have the most suicidal turkeys and least hunting pressure.
> 
> I'm a darn yankee that moved down here from Ohio about a year ago.  After driving home to do all my hunting in Ohio last year, I've decided to give the public land here in Georgia a shot.  I've never hunted turkeys or public land before, and my primary goals are to not get shot and to avoid doing something stupid or rude.  I live between Villa Rica and Temple and am planning on hunting Paulding Forest and Sheffield, as they're closest to me, at least to start out.
> 
> ...



I'm not an expert at turkey but have hunted deer my entire life. I've got maybe 6 seasons and 6 birds over the yrs. If you want to tag along with me a few time let me know. I hunt Paulding, Sheffield, Allatoona, and Pinelog mostly because they're close to me.....give me a shout. I live in Hiram


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck and just remember that 1 public land bird equals at least 10 private land/hunting lease birds. You could easily pull the trigger one time and surpass the kill total of a seasoned veteran. Good luck to you, Im not skilled enough to hunt a WMA.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 19, 2015)

horny1 said:


> Either you're years upon years old.. or have a steady income from the lottery. Lots upon lots of hours.



He isn't and neither am I.

I've been hunting WMA's since the early 90's.  I've never had a near death experience and I never worry about getting shot...........

I've had some unpleasant experiences with a few inconsiderate individuals, but there was nothing dangerous about those.

My negative experiences weighed against my positive experiences are comparable to a mouse on one side of the scale and an elephant on the other.

My only advice to the transplanted yankee is to get out a little earlier next time, if possible, and scout out the areas before you go in to hunt.


----------



## Lainford Express (Mar 19, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> My only advice to the transplanted yankee is to get out a little earlier next time, if possible, and scout out the areas before you go in to hunt.



Yeah, I definitely decided I wanted to try this a little too late to do proper planning.  I'm hoping I can get a little scouting in tomorrow, at least just to see the lay of the land.  I know I'm really making it a lot harder on myself by not doing proper scouting.  I never really understood that part of this kind of hunting.  I guess I thought that you just made turkey sounds and the turkeys want to be around other turkeys and come running.

I understand now it is a little more nuanced than that.  I want to be where the turkey already wants to go, or is used to going.  He goes there every day.  He likes this bar, he usually gets lucky there.  But one day, I get there a little early, I sit in the corner booth and put his favorite songs on the jukebox.  He walks in like he owns the place, but instead of eyeing up the ladies and ordering a beer, he catches a load of shot and spends the night in my freezer.

I'll be better prepared next year.  Also, I have between now and May 15th to try to get better, too.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> He isn't and neither am I.
> 
> I've been hunting WMA's since the early 90's.  I've never had a near death experience and I never worry about getting shot...........
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I've had much more problems in a club with people crawling all over me and being unsafe. In a wma chances of someone being intoxicated are much slimmer. Rarely over my 30 plus yrs of wma hunting have a ran accross a jurk.....most people in general are good folks and would much rather know where you are, so to avoid being there themselves. (You're going that way? OK....I'll be headed out this way !)  Good luck bro


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 19, 2015)

You'll be fine, never had problems on public land. Do your scouting and have fun. You may even meet someone to hunt with who knows. Good luck out there and be safe.


----------



## Lainford Express (Mar 19, 2015)

So, I went and patterned my shotgun today.

Browning Gold Hunter, 20 Ga

Trulock Federal #7 Turkey Choke

Federal Premium Heavyweight Turkey Load, 2-3/4", 1-1/8 oz., #7 Shot










They would only let me shoot at 25 yards. Point of aim was covering up the black circle with the bead. Honestly, I'm not super impressed. I guess that's what I get for using a 20 Ga and 2-3/4" shells. I intended to get the 3" version of the Federal Heavyweight, but this was all I could find.

I went and looked at the 20 Ga Ready-to-Go Thread, and honestly, it doesn't even make sense that it was that bad.  Like maybe it hit really really high and this is just the bottom portion.  I mean, 28" barrel, a choke made for that load.  I dunno.  Just disappointed.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 19, 2015)

I went to a wma today. I was the only one there.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like you need to aim at the middle of his neck. 
Be safe and have fun!


----------



## Riverrat84 (Mar 19, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I went to a wma today. I was the only one there.



Me too, but Saturday morning will be like The Daytona 500


----------



## ZachMatthews (Mar 25, 2015)

I hunted a WMA last weekend (Dawson Forest, but not the Atlanta tract).  There were four trucks at one gate and one truck at another, which isn't that bad given how much land there is.

I covered about 6-7 miles both Saturday and Sunday.  Killed a bird Saturday and was working another near the same spot Sunday when the rain really got going and shut everything down.

I was taught to turkey hunt by a real ranger and so I move, move, move.  I don't set up on a spot.  It seems to be working.  However, I did pass a guy who was hunkered down in a blind, full camo, totally concealed.  He scared the snot out of me when he said hello.

Turned out to be one of the nicest guys you could ever meet.  Gave me some advice about the lay of the land, told me where his buddy was hunting but also told me to feel free to hunt that direction, and didn't mind that I had tripped all over him.  In my experience most WMA hunters, especially during turkey season, tend to be very experienced.  I don't worry about my safety out there.

There's also the added advantage that you can literally tell a new hunter by his calling.  New turkey hunters tend to call too much and badly, and you can avoid them.  I found one such who was set up on a hill, Saturday morning early.  His calling wasn't bad per se but there was too much of it to be a real bird.  I yelped at him a couple times and each time it set off a frenzy of clucking.  I had a few chuckles and then left him alone.  

On the plus side, if that guy is reading this, I did see tracks headed toward him that weren't there that morning, so he was doing something right.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 25, 2015)

^ Thats one of them where if I had a gobble call, he'd get 4 or 5 good gobbles before I shut down and went on hehe


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Mar 25, 2015)

Workin a bird this morning on a local mtn wma then I hear a sick crow approaching from the west then he switches over to a sick hen shut my bird down for 30 mins he then leaves I get the bird fired back up and give him a free truck ride so to the feller in the white gmc he weighed 21 lbs 10" beard 1-1/4 spurs


----------

